# Raspberry Pi 2



## HalfEatenPie

So the Raspberry Pi 2 is currently out for sale!  

Sauce: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/02/02/raspberry_pi_model_2/

For those of you guys who just want a tldr and specs:

Raspberry Pi 2 is said to be "at least 6x" better performance than that of the B+ Model.  it's now available for purchase at the usual distributors. 

Here's a link from one of the providers: http://www.element14.com/community/community/raspberry-pi/#rpi and  http://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/processor-microcontroller-development-kits/8326274/

The price is supposed to remain at 35 dollars with the following specs:

- Broadcom BCM2836 800MHz ARM Cortex-A7 quad-core processor with VideoCore IV dual-core GPU

- 1GB LPDDR2 SDRAM

(Full spec available at the link)

Cool stuff!  Anyone have any plans on upgrading/buying the new ones soon?  What do you think will happen with the additional hardware power?

*Edit:* here's a link to their official announcement! http://www.raspberrypi.org/raspberry-pi-2-on-sale/


----------



## KuJoe

If I can't get my ODroid C1 working with my monitor then I'll be ordering some of these instead. My model B+ has been going strong so far and my RPi with FitVPS has been extremely useful.


----------



## MannDude

Anyone know of a USA distributor? Can't seem to locate one, and would prefer not having to wait on the slow boat from elsewhere for it to arrive.

EDIT: Can't order from http://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/processor-microcontroller-development-kits/8326274/ in the US


----------



## blergh

At that pricepoint its just not worth it anymore.


----------



## rds100

I don't even see it yet on www.raspberrypi.org. I think there will be at least a few months before the distributors stock it and it becomes widely available without preordering and waiting.


----------



## trewq

rds100 said:


> I don't even see it yet on www.raspberrypi.org. I think there will be at least a few months before the distributors stock it and it becomes widely available without preordering and waiting.


I got an email from a supplier in Australia this morning saying they had 200 units in stock but they sold out within an hour. They were selling them from $57AUD too... Bit high of a price if you ask me.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

here's the official announcement on their site!

http://www.raspberrypi.org/raspberry-pi-2-on-sale/

One thing I just want to say that raises my eyebrow...



> WINDOWS 10
> For the last six months we’ve been working closely with Microsoft to bring the forthcoming Windows 10 to Raspberry Pi 2. Microsoft will have much more to share over the coming months. The Raspberry Pi 2-compatible version of Windows 10 will be available free of charge to makers.
> 
> Visit WindowsOnDevices.com today to join the Windows Developer Program for IoT and receive updates as they become available.


All I gotta say is... WOAH!!!


----------



## MannDude

Woah indeed, that's pretty awesome, even as a non MS user. That'll get a lot more people interested in and on board for sure.


----------



## MannDude

Oh, you can order them in the USA here: http://www.element14.com/community/community/raspberry-pi/#rpi


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Yep!  Element14 finally updated their site to hold this!  

As for me.  I totally snatched one up!


----------



## trewq

MannDude said:


> Oh, you can order them in the USA here: http://www.element14.com/community/community/raspberry-pi/#rpi


Holy shit. They post out orders tonight that are ordered before 10PM (20 Min away) and delivered tomorrow. This is basically unheard of in Australia.


----------



## KuJoe

Looks like their website wasn't ready for the demand. I'll order one today if they still have stock by the time I'm able to order.


----------



## KuJoe

Dang, element14 won't have stock until February 16th.


----------



## rds100

Meanwhile the Raspberry Pi foundation has totally messed up their website, can't even access their forums at http://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/

FAIL


----------



## drmike

Well, count me as impressed.  About time   Was considering other alternatives to the Pi.   All it needs now is a real drive interface and gigabit.

This makes the Pi interesting again as general purpose kit for all sorts of things.  Before it was rather limited for anything too real.   CPU was slow and RAM, yeah, limiting.

Did someone actually buy from Element in the US?  What was your final price for one shipped?

Is February 16th first stock release or did vendors already have supply and exhaust such?


----------



## HalfEatenPie

drmike said:


> Well, count me as impressed.  About time   Was considering other alternatives to the Pi.   All it needs now is a real drive interface and gigabit.
> 
> This makes the Pi interesting again as general purpose kit for all sorts of things.  Before it was rather limited for anything too real.   CPU was slow and RAM, yeah, limiting.
> 
> Did someone actually buy from Element in the US?  What was your final price for one shipped?
> 
> Is February 16th first stock release or did vendors already have supply and exhaust such?


I guess they ran out and now are accepting preorders for their stock coming in on February 16th (when I first saw, they had 250 units in stock).  So 2,700 units will be coming in on February 16th and they're expected to get another shipment by March 16th.


----------



## KuJoe

Wow, it literally took me over 30 minutes to place a freaking order on element14's website (Newark.com). Both websites are slow as hell, so slow that my login would timeout if I tried to add anything else to the shopping cart and checkout. I'm guessing they are running their sites off a model B...   Worst online shopping experience of my life, so much so that I'd be willing to spend double the price elsewhere (even if shipping takes 1-2 months, I wouldn't care) before I ever use that site again.


----------



## souen

The timing ... I just ordered an ODROID-C1 yesterday. Nice to see the RAM upgrade though.

Definitely interested to hear feedback once the first round of orders arrive.  A bit tempted to get one for colo.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

souen said:


> The timing ... I just ordered an ODROID-C1 yesterday. Nice to see the RAM upgrade though.
> 
> Definitely interested to hear feedback once the first round of orders arrive.  A bit tempted to get one for colo.


haha honestly those ODROID-C1 could technically be much better since they have a more powerful CPU.

However, Raspberry Pi does have a much bigger community to work with which is a major plus.  While I'd say a colocated Raspberry Pi is cool as a novelty item, I probably wouldn't use it for anything too important.  But if that's what you want then hey go for it!


----------



## souen

@HalfEatenPie True, and lots of accessories. The ODROID makers have been steadily ironing out bugs on the C1, but the Raspberry Pi is arguably the more mature product. If I hadn't known about the C1 I would've jumped on this instantly, either one would make a nice upgrade to the my old RPi B (which has taken my occasional misuse pretty well.  )

Yeah, it'll probably be for a blog and temporary setups that I want to keep separate. The collector in me says I should keep them all at home though.


----------



## MannDude

KuJoe said:


> Dang, element14 won't have stock until February 16th.


Looks like I got lucky, mine has already shipped.


----------



## drmike

So in two weeks, all those with buyers remorse let me know 

Sorry I didn't snag one from first inventory, but I hate bleeding edge adoption.

Will be interested in seeing some comparative real world testing on the new CPU and see if they whole IO issue is any better on the new model.


----------



## KuJoe

I only ordered one because my ODroid C1 is, for lack of a better word, annoying even on it's best days. My RPi works flawlessly and I don't have to worry about whether it will boot up or not when I plug it in (and I can keep it plugged in 24x7 without having to worry either). I'm hoping the RPi2 will be just as reliable so I can start utilizing them like I wanted to my C1.


----------



## raj

@KuJoe Are you not getting any HDMI out of your C1? Or only no HDMI on your monitor?  If you're looking to get the C1 off your hands for cheap, maybe we can work somethin' out


----------



## KuJoe

raj said:


> @KuJoe Are you not getting any HDMI out of your C1? Or only no HDMI on your monitor?  If you're looking to get the C1 off your hands for cheap, maybe we can work somethin' out


It works fine on my TV but not my monitor. I'm going to try installing the latest Ubuntu and Android to see if they work, if not then I'm not sure what I'm going to do with it. I might throw it in a data center for a cheap dev box.


----------



## raj

KuJoe said:


> It works fine on my TV but not my monitor.


Very odd.  The connector shell grounding thread on the ODROID-C1 forum has been interesting. Maybe try one of those solutions..


----------



## rds100

@KuJoe The raspberry Pi has this:



> *config_hdmi_boost* configure the signal strength of the HDMI interface. Default is 0. Try 4 if you have interference issues with hdmi. 7 is the maximum.



See if the odroid has something similar.


----------



## KuJoe

raj said:


> Very odd.  The connector shell grounding thread on the ODROID-C1 forum has been interesting. Maybe try one of those solutions..


I tried that without any luck. I've used the HDMI cable that came with the ODroid so I assume that would be grounded correctly. I also tried the screwdriver trick and it didn't work either.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

KuJoe said:


> I tried that without any luck. I've used the HDMI cable that came with the ODroid so I assume that would be grounded correctly. I also tried the screwdriver trick and it didn't work either.


You should totally contact their support about it.  Get it RMAed or something.


----------



## souen

@KuJoe What issues are you having on the C1 besides HDMI?

The only problem I've had with the Raspberry Pi so far is the wireless usb adapter getting too hot when running a CLI music player for 8-12 hours, causing the Pi to reboot every 1-2 days (the Pi is connected to speakers via the audio jack but having the terminal session open is probably like streaming for hours from it). I'm told it's a common problem with usb devices, going to pick up some heatsinks eventually and see if they'll be any help. Other than that, it's a happily headless recreational hub (Wallabag, news reader, IRC and IM clients).


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Hm.  You know what.  What's everyone doing with their Raspberry Pis?  While having automatic door closers and all that stuff is cool, I mostly am looking for a better purpose for my raspberry pi!  

As for now, it's a simple XMBC client.


----------



## raj

HalfEatenPie said:


> Hm.  You know what.  What's everyone doing with their Raspberry Pis?  While having automatic door closers and all that stuff is cool, I mostly am looking for a better purpose for my raspberry pi!
> 
> As for now, it's a simple XMBC client.


My RPi vB was an Raspbmc system for serving local and streaming content for about a year.  It got replaced recently by an ODROID-C1 which has significantly better performance.  

Now the RPi is running Raspbian being used as a Desktop. That is, it's on my desk to run lightweight email/web/music streaming system.  I also use it to wake up (Wake-on-Lan) and RDP to a Windows 7 laptop (an old 1.4ghz Celeron/1.5GB/40GB IDE Dell Inspiron 1200) sitting under my desk when I need more power or Windows components.  

It's sluggish as a Desktop, of course, but overall usable.  It's hard to be OK with the performance of the RPi after playing with the ODROID-C1 though, so I'm getting the itch to get the new RPi2vB.  If I hadn't used the ODROID, I'd have been more OK with it


----------



## HalfEatenPie

raj said:


> My RPi vB was an Raspbmc system for serving local and streaming content for about a year.  It got replaced recently by an ODROID-C1 which has significantly better performance.
> 
> Now the RPi is running Raspbian being used as a Desktop. That is, it's on my desk to run lightweight email/web/music streaming system.  I also use it to wake up (Wake-on-Lan) and RDP to a Windows 7 laptop (an old 1.4ghz Celeron/1.5GB/40GB IDE Dell Inspiron 1200) sitting under my desk when I need more power or Windows components.
> 
> It's sluggish as a Desktop, of course, but overall usable.  It's hard to be OK with the performance of the RPi after playing with the ODROID-C1 though, so I'm getting the itch to get the new RPi2vB.  If I hadn't used the ODROID, I'd have been more OK with it


Hm so you're using your Raspberry Pi as a thin client eh?  Yeah that would be a great solution if any of my servers actually had good latency.


----------



## KuJoe

Woot! My C1 is working with the latest Ubuntu release (still can't get the Android release working). I'll benchmark and compare both when I get the RPi2.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

KuJoe said:


> Woot! My C1 is working with the latest Ubuntu release (still can't get the Android release working). I'll benchmark and compare both when I get the RPi2.


Sweet!

Haha I got a call from Element14 earlier today about some issues getting mine sent to me (I think this is more dependent on my region rather than everyone else).  So I guess I'll be getting mine later...


----------



## Steven F

How much power does each Pi use?


----------



## drmike

Steven F said:


> How much power does each Pi use?


Well the old 512MB B model will run without USB accessories on 5V 1A = 5 watts.   Throwing USB stuff tends to create power issue and thus 5V 2A power supplies have been commonly recommended.  Unsure of that 2A how much the Pi B prior could actually use though even with accessories.

The latest 1GB model has some increase power wise on maximum use officially. The board I think I read handles 1.2A  or 6 watts.  Same 5V 2A power supplies recommended for that and actually necessary for the 1GB models.

The Model A's run a good bit lower power but lack a NIC, less RAM and I forget what else...


----------



## yomero

I hope to get one, maybe in the next batches, when all the people reviewed it already


----------



## rmlhhd

Got mine yesterday, over clocked to 1GHz. Working well, DHCP + Nginx.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

rmlhhd said:


> Got mine yesterday, over clocked to 1GHz. Working well, DHCP + Nginx.


Gahh..

The jealousy is strong...


----------



## MannDude

Ahh boo, I mispoke previously. I thought mine had shipped already. When I got the email confirmation about the order after it was made Gmail included the "Track Shipping" tag. I just checked it today, hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## rmlhhd




----------



## MannDude

rmlhhd said:


>


Should benchmark it 

This was my model B when I benchmarked it back 08/2013: http://serverbear.com/benchmark/2013/08/06/EBxm4F8KJoDedq0i


----------



## rmlhhd

MannDude said:


> Should benchmark it
> 
> 
> This was my model B when I benchmarked it back 08/2013: http://serverbear.com/benchmark/2013/08/06/EBxm4F8KJoDedq0i


I will do tomorrow, I tried a PetaByte benchmark but it didn't give any score.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Mine was shipped today!  Lets hope I get the tracking number soon!


----------



## rmlhhd

Here's my ServerBear test results -

http://serverbear.com/benchmark/2015/02/06/hZTf7o00vo5hb9wk


----------



## robbyhicks

Anyone try running a media server on one of these things like plex?

Edit: answered my own question: http://www.rasplex.com/


----------



## trewq

robbyhicks said:


> Anyone try running a media server on one of these things like plex?
> 
> 
> Edit: answered my own question: http://www.rasplex.com/


It's just the client. I use Rasplex. It's amazing.


----------



## robbyhicks

trewq said:


> It's just the client. I use Rasplex. It's amazing.


I see, so probably not possible to do the server I'm guessing because of the power needed for decoding?  I was thinking of hooking an external drive to one and giving it a shot.


----------



## trewq

robbyhicks said:


> I see, so probably not possible to do the server I'm guessing because of the power needed for decoding? I was thinking of hooking an external drive to one and giving it a shot.


It won't work, plenty of discussions about it online.


----------



## pcan

Today I used all day the brand new Raspberry Pi 2 as my main thin client desktop. We use a plain, cheap vanilla Microsoft RDP over Windows 2008R2 or 2012R2 remote desktop servers, nothing fancy or high-performance such as Citrix.

I started with the Raspbian image, and I installed our in-house custom python script for thin client central management. We originally developed it for old repurposed 2004-2007 office PCs - we reinstalled them with Ubuntu 10.04 when we phased out Windows xp and shifted to a server-based desktop.

I almost didn't felt the difference from my regular thin client hardware. Hugely better than the original Pi, better than N270 Atom single-core netbooks or older Geode thin clients, worse than the cheapest Intel NUC or multicore Atoms (for this application). Scrolling is far from perfect, but user experience seems to be good enough.

I will keep testing this solution for two months. If stability and performance will be confirmed, I will start a pilot replacement of some older thin clients and repurposed Pentium-D PCs with the RPi2. SD card wear should not be a issue on this application, I hope.

This, and the replacement of older monitors could maybe avoid the upgrade of the building UPS scheduled for the second half of this year. This way, RPi+monitor deploy costs will be recovered fully from existing budget, and the office users will get less background fan noise and a nice 23'' LCD with HDMI input.


----------



## KuJoe

pcan said:


> Today I used all day the brand new Raspberry Pi 2 as my main thin client desktop. We use a plain, cheap vanilla Microsoft RDP over Windows 2008R2 or 2012R2 remote desktop servers, nothing fancy or high-performance such as Citrix.
> 
> I started with the Raspbian image, and I installed our in-house custom python script for thin client central management. We originally developed it for old repurposed 2004-2007 office PCs - we reinstalled them with Ubuntu 10.04 when we phased out Windows xp and shifted to a server-based desktop.
> 
> I almost didn't felt the difference from my regular thin client hardware. Hugely better than the original Pi, better than N270 Atom single-core netbooks or older Geode thin clients, worse than the cheapest Intel NUC or multicore Atoms (for this application). Scrolling is far from perfect, but user experience seems to be good enough.
> 
> I will keep testing this solution for two months. If stability and performance will be confirmed, I will start a pilot replacement of some older thin clients and repurposed Pentium-D PCs with the RPi2. SD card wear should not be a issue on this application, I hope.
> 
> This, and the replacement of older monitors could maybe avoid the upgrade of the building UPS scheduled for the second half of this year. This way, RPi+monitor deploy costs will be recovered fully from existing budget, and the office users will get less background fan noise and a nice 23'' LCD with HDMI input.


Might be worth keeping an eye on this project: http://rpitc.blogspot.com/

Here's a video I uploaded a while back on the model B+:


----------



## pcan

RPi-TC is a nice project and the optimizations on the remote desktop clients are far more advanced than the stock Raspbian packages.

I need a few standard Debian packages for the management script; and the Raspbian image already has the freerdp package. I will check again RPi-TC when it will be compatible with RPi2, for sure, but I probably will keep using the Raspbian distribution as base system.

I am now searching for a dirt cheap VESA-mount or fully closed case for the Raspberry B+. The RS standard B+ case don't fit properly in a office, and most good-loking cases are expensive (hey, they are a small piece of plastic).


----------



## KuJoe

pcan said:


> RPi-TC is a nice project and the optimizations on the remote desktop clients are far more advanced than the stock Raspbian packages.
> 
> I need a few standard Debian packages for the management script; and the Raspbian image already has the freerdp package. I will check again RPi-TC when it will be compatible with RPi2, for sure, but I probably will keep using the Raspbian distribution as base system.
> 
> I am now searching for a dirt cheap VESA-mount or fully closed case for the Raspberry B+. The RS standard B+ case don't fit properly in a office, and most good-loking cases are expensive (hey, they are a small piece of plastic).


I have the clear case for my B+ and I originally had it zip-tied to the back of my monitor but now I have it mounted under my desk using a single screw so it's completely out of the way, it was the cheapest case I could find but it worked at the time. For the RPi2 I'm looking at cases here: http://www.adafruit.com/categories/289


----------



## MannDude

Woo


----------



## trewq

Is the sound quality on this any better than the B+? I've just setup a Spotify client for my car on one but the output quality on the Aux output is rubbish.


Might just buy a usb sound card...


----------



## KuJoe

Looks like Newegg will be getting stock next week, might be worth pre-ordering one from there if you don't want to wait for Element14's next batch on the 22nd (and it's about $0.60 cheaper with Newegg after shipping).

Link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813300003&cm_re=raspberry_pi_2-_-13-300-003-_-Product


----------



## Coastercraze

I'll go through Newegg. Thanks for the link!

Not sure yet what I'll do with it.


----------



## KuJoe

I got an e-mail on my phone with the subject "Your order has been shipped!" and I got all excited thinking it was my RPi2 shipping earlier but it was just the 16GB of RAM I ordered off eBay.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

KuJoe said:


> I got an e-mail on my phone with the subject "Your order has been shipped!" and I got all excited thinking it was my RPi2 shipping earlier but it was just the 16GB of RAM I ordered off eBay.


DAM YOU EBAY!  Such a tease.


----------



## rmlhhd

rDesktop works well on the Pi 2, with sound disabled it's really smooth. Even with sound it works well but audio lags a lot.


----------



## MannDude

It's here, it's here, it's here!

Too bad I'm leaving the house to enjoy the sunlight.

I'll play with it later!


----------



## HalfEatenPie

MannDude said:


> It's here, it's here, it's here!
> 
> Too bad I'm leaving the house to enjoy the sunlight.
> 
> I'll play with it later!


Mine will be here on Monday.

Oh the joy!!!


----------



## MannDude

Lil' ki-ki is intrigued.

I'll mess with it later. May setup a Plex server for fun, have never used Plex in the past.


----------



## MannDude

Oh, derp... it requires a microSD card... the only one I have is being used for something else (Mobius actioncam)

Hrm. Guess I need to get a new microSD card...


----------



## HalfEatenPie

MannDude said:


> Oh, derp... it requires a microSD card... the only one I have is being used for something else (Mobius actioncam)
> 
> Hrm. Guess I need to get a new microSD card...


Haha oh wait i uses microSDs now?

Shit.


----------



## drmike

rmlhhd said:


> Here's my ServerBear test results -
> 
> http://serverbear.com/benchmark/2015/02/06/hZTf7o00vo5hb9wk


Those numbers don't at quick glance look so hot.

UnixBench (w/ all processors)

*500.3*

UnixBench (w/ one processor)

*197.3*

So single processor = 197 but 4 cores = 500.... You'd expect, oh 700+.

Wondering if when folks get this running, if they will see cores being used and all properly without custom tweaking or idle cores often.


----------



## MannDude

So guys. Plug you new Pi in and have it running. Take a photo of it with a camera flash. It's likely going to cause your Pi to power down...

Don't believe me? http://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=99042


----------



## drmike

MannDude said:


> So guys. Plug you new Pi in and have it running. Take a photo of it with a camera flash. It's likely going to cause your Pi to power down...
> 
> Don't believe me? http://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=99042


What the hell is that?  a new feature to off computers for government control?  Strangest thing I've seen in a long while.  Guess a case to protect it is necessary on that model


----------



## MannDude

It appears to only do it when taken with an xenon flash vs that of an LED flash. Strange indeed.



> It appears that U16, the SMPS chip, is the culprit.


Someone covered that chip with blue-tac and confirmed it was the culprit as it stopped powering down afterwards:





> Yes, bit of bluetac on that chip and it survives the flash:
> 
> 
> Looking at the board under strong light, both U8 and U16 are much more reflective than other chips,
> but as you say covering U16 fixes the issue.


----------



## Stack

I love using my RPI, it's so lightweight - I use it with my S-crypt miner.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Stack said:


> I love using my RPI, it's so lightweight - I use it with my S-crypt miner.


Why.  Isn't the power being consumed by the Raspberry Pi not profitable at all?


----------



## drmike

MannDude said:


> It appears to only do it when taken with an xenon flash vs that of an LED flash. Strange indeed.
> 
> Someone covered that chip with blue-tac and confirmed it was the culprit as it stopped powering down afterwards:


What is the electronic component that they covered in that blue-tac hack?


----------



## MannDude

drmike said:


> What is the electronic component that they covered in that blue-tac hack?





> It appears that U16, the SMPS chip, is the culprit.


----------



## drmike

MannDude said:


> drmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the electronic component that they covered in that blue-tac hack?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that U16, the SMPS chip, is the culprit.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That would appear to be a power related piece.  Any discussion elsewhere about it?  Unsure how someone accidentally missed this design shortcoming.


----------



## MannDude

drmike said:


> That would appear to be a power related piece.  Any discussion elsewhere about it?  Unsure how someone accidentally missed this design shortcoming.


It's been mentioned in a few places today. It's now known, but interestingly enough this isn't the first time a component or piece of electrical equipment has experienced this...

http://www.nrc.gov/reading-rm/doc-collections/gen-comm/info-notices/1997/in97082.html



> Information Notice No. 97-82: Inadvertent Control Room Halon Actuation due to a Camera Flash
> At 9:45 a.m., the training representative* took a flash photograph of the alarm reset/silence pushbuttons inside the FDS control panel. The first flash caused an annunciator inside the panel to sound*. The cabinet door on the panel was closed and an examination of the front panel showed no lock-in alarm indications. The cabinet door on the panel was reopened and* a second flash photograph was taken within 2 minutes of the first picture. The second flash caused a second alarm with a different tone, indicating that system actuation was imminent. Within 3 to 5 seconds of the second flash, Halon discharged from the overhead nozzles*. The discharge occurred at 9:47 a.m. and lasted for 10 to 12 seconds. It was characterized by a loud roar, fog, and significant air turbulence.





http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/rants/nothing-like-this-will-be-buil.html



> For starters, some embedded controllers in racks in the auxilliary deisel generator control rooms have *EPROMs which have been known to be erased by camera flashes in the past, triggering a generator trip;* for seconds, we had to wear protective clothing -- try explaining to a visitor that their expensive Nikon has been contaminated and needs to be left behind!


----------



## drmike

MannDude said:


> http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/rants/nothing-like-this-will-be-buil.html


OMG, camera flash wiped EEPROM in nuclear facility and exposed people to radiation is what I got from that.

Simple frequency at play here.   Might be impacted otherwise - non visible light areas.   Really concerning in general since indicates fragility of component.   

I am no electronics engineer, but I suspect quite a bit of equipment isn't properly hardened and susceptible to targeted frequency attacks - attacks that otherwise would go unnoticed and create no other signs of their presence.


----------



## d2d4j

Hi

Sorry, I might be old but does no one remember the Simpson episode where the robots were killed by simple cameras with flash bulbs. It was the itchy and scratch theme park episode. 

That was in the nineties I think, and good to see it holds true today, in case were ever invaded by robots. 

Many thanks

John


----------



## Coastercraze

Good to know, guess I shouldn't take a Polaroid snap of it when it comes in lol.

Still need to grab a case and stuff for it. Maybe I should have taken a trip over to Microcenter for all of this.


----------



## MannDude

It doesn't actually harm the Pi... just causes it to reset/reboot when powered on from what I understand. Just reboot and it'll be back to normal.


----------



## rds100

If you don't want it to reset, put it in a metallic grounded case to shield it. You don't expect anyone to put rad hardened components in a $35 dev board, do you?


----------



## drmike

rds100 said:


> If you don't want it to reset, put it in a metallic grounded case to shield it. You don't expect anyone to put rad hardened components in a $35 dev board, do you?


Hardened... Not really... But I can't recall anything recently or in past for that matter so easily smacked off.   Just a little light flash.


----------



## MannDude

I mean, it's a little bizarre but not anything I'd really worry all that much about. For most it won't be an issue, not all flashes do it (The flash on my Galaxy S3 is LED based) and it doesn't _kill_ the Pi... just causes an inconvenience of having it stop/restart.


----------



## rds100

Well, this little flash creates a high powered electromagnetic impulse very close to the electronics. And it seems this chip is very susceptible to electromagnetic interference. This could be avoided by shielding or something else, but is probably not necessary for the raspberry Pi.

I am sure a lot of the electronics you use every day also don't like heavy electromagnetic interference, but they usually have cases and other shielding to protect them.


----------



## stim

This is exciting news. I was just about to buy a B+ model. Glad I held-off. 

There will be some cool projects coming soon, I have no doubt.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

stim said:


> This is exciting news. I was just about to buy a B+ model. Glad I held-off.
> 
> There will be some cool projects coming soon, I have no doubt.


All that's going through my head is "moar power!!!" and like... I don't know... pictures of monster trucks and explosions.

This is gonna be sweet!!!


----------



## raj

Speaking of MOAR POWER, I've been eyeing this bad boy lately.  $100 includes the board, case, power supply, micro HDMI cable, board cooling fan.  All you need is an SD or eMMC card and you're good to go!

http://www.hardkernel.com/main/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G141351880955 

If the link is b0rked, search for ODROID XU3 Lite


----------



## pcan

rds100 said:


> I am sure a lot of the electronics you use every day also don't like heavy electromagnetic interference, but they usually have cases and other shielding to protect them.


The RPi2 behaviour is not uncommon at all. If you go around any live, unshielded consumer board with a EMC immunity tester, malfunctions or faults are the norm. I know first hand because, when I worked as electronic engineer, I sometimes had fun torturing random portable electronics on the EMC bench, while my coworker (the one that spent all day testing our own industrial products) said witty words about the "weak", cheap imported consumer products and their lack of EMC practices. I put 6-7 discrete components just to stop the interference on some microcontroller inputs. On a consumer board, there is nothing like that.

If you want to see funny things, go aroud any portable digital electronics with a piezo igniter or anything that does make strong electrical sparks. Be aware that this may damage the weaker products. 

This is the reason why any serious safety/industrial/military board is conformally coated, shielded and usually has a 6-layer PCB with ground planes on the exterior layers. The rasperry pi foundation blog took this opportunity to explain the photoelectric effect. This is the same effect experienced on some glass encased components. If you are concerned with this, just put the RPI in a black case. Problem solved.


----------



## Coastercraze

MannDude said:


> It doesn't actually harm the Pi... just causes it to reset/reboot when powered on from what I understand. Just reboot and it'll be back to normal.


Was a joke. I'm not even sure if I have film laying around somewhere for that thing. Haven't touched it in ages.

On the other hand would be funny to see how this thingy reacts during a lightning storm.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

raj said:


> Speaking of MOAR POWER, I've been eyeing this bad boy lately.  $100 includes the board, case, power supply, micro HDMI cable, board cooling fan.  All you need is an SD or eMMC card and you're good to go!
> 
> http://www.hardkernel.com/main/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G141351880955
> 
> If the link is b0rked, search for ODROID XU3 Lite


Haha yeah I've been eyeing ODroids for a while as well.


----------



## raj

HalfEatenPie said:


> Haha yeah I've been eyeing ODroids for a while as well.


I've got the ODROID-C1.  While development on the board isn't as fast as the RPi Community, it's a fast little board and it does everything my RPi1B couldn't keep up with.  I'm eyeing the XU3-lite as a desktop replacement given that my current PC is a first gen P4 (no HT) 640MB RAM, 320GB (spread across 4 IDE disks) mid-tower.  Loud, power hungry, and probably no longer upgradeable = Time for a new box.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

raj said:


> I've got the ODROID-C1.  While development on the board isn't as fast as the RPi Community, it's a fast little board and it does everything my RPi1B couldn't keep up with.  I'm eyeing the XU3-lite as a desktop replacement given that my current PC is a first gen P4 (no HT) 640MB RAM, 320GB (spread across 4 IDE disks) mid-tower.  Loud, power hungry, and probably no longer upgradeable = Time for a new box.


Haha wow. I didn't know P4s were still used as desktops! Props to you man! I ditched my old AMD Athlon 64 desktop like 6 years ago. The ODROIDs are awesome I will admit, but they don't have the enormous backing of the Raspberry Pi community. That's mostly what's keeping me from purchasing an ODROID. Definitely worth a look though. Definitely.


----------



## MannDude

MicroSD arrived today!

About to cook breakfast but couldn't resist installing Raspbian real quick:


[email protected] ~ $ ssh [email protected]
[email protected]'s password: 
Linux raspberrypi 3.18.5-v7+ #225 SMP PREEMPT Fri Jan 30 18:53:55 GMT 2015 armv7l

The programs included with the Debian GNU/Linux system are free software;
the exact distribution terms for each program are described in the
individual files in /usr/share/doc/*/copyright.

Debian GNU/Linux comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY, to the extent
permitted by applicable law.

NOTICE: the software on this Raspberry Pi has not been fully configured. Please run 'sudo raspi-config'



I'll tinker more soon!


----------



## RaidLogic.NET

Ordered mine yesterday looking forward to install plex wonder if it can handle it.


----------



## William

I doubt it, at least if you want to use stream conversion.


----------



## KuJoe

Just got my tracking number from element14 (Newark.com)! Shipped 11 days before the expected date, I guess they either got a shipment earlier or they had enough cancellations/non-payments.


----------



## MannDude

Well... botched the network config on the Pi when trying to setup this... http://hackhappy.org/uncategorized/how-to-use-a-raspberry-pi-to-create-a-wireless-to-wired-network-bridge/

I'm not a smart man.

Anyhow, starting fresh and doing a reinstall. :O


----------



## yomero

Well, that script seems to have some errors. And properly doesn't seem like a bridge, but a NAT setup. I was happy to read "wifi+bridge", because I wanted something like that, but apparently you can't bridge wireless interfaces, or at least most of them.


----------



## MannDude

How about some quick RPI porn for ya? Got a case and new WiFi adapter today... Case is really good quality, I like it! I'm going to mount this on my wall with some other stuff eventually so I like how it has the mount holes already.









I actually bought some cheap heatsinks that will come in tomorrow, I think, so that'll be the final addition as far as accessories go.

I almost bougtht a PiGlow (shown below) for random tinkering. The LEDs are controllable and can be used to visually display different information based on brightness, color or speed but decided against it for the time being. Maybe in the future though!





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxkXJqzjmRw


----------



## KuJoe

What case is that?


----------



## MannDude

KuJoe said:


> What case is that?


ZebraCase: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00M6G9YBM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Made in the USA. The parts are nice and solid. Well reviewed whereas other similar (in appearance) cases were said to be brittle. This one seems tough enough to survive a fall or three off my desk until I get it mounted somewhere


----------



## fixidixi

I still got my old one with the original black plastic case . just installed a headless openttd on it. compile took 90minutes:



real 90m35.763s



user 87m14.690s



sys 1m42.660s


----------



## KuJoe

MannDude said:


> ZebraCase: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00M6G9YBM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Made in the USA. The parts are nice and solid. Well reviewed whereas other similar (in appearance) cases were said to be brittle. This one seems tough enough to survive a fall or three off my desk until I get it mounted somewhere


I almost ordered it but after the whole xenon flash issue, I decided to go with a black case instead.


----------



## KuJoe

My RPi2 arrived today. Ordered this case off Amazon (along with a new MicroSD card and WIFI adapter):

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MQWQT0A/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## MannDude

KuJoe said:


> My RPi2 arrived today. Ordered this case off Amazon (along with a new MicroSD card and WIFI adapter):
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MQWQT0A/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Nice! What plans do you have for yours? What WiFi adapter did you get?

All I am waiting on now is some heatsinks which aren't really necessary for anything I am planning to do but for $5 I thought it'd be worthwhile to throw them on anyway. They were supposed to be here Wednesday. May be here tomorrow? Something must have happened between Utah and Michigan, even though that is the strangest route ever.. I order stuff from the west often and I've never seen a package go to Michigan before coming to me. Usually winds up in Chicago, then to Indianapolis, then to my town and doorstep. =/


----------



## KuJoe

MannDude said:


> Nice! What plans do you have for yours? What WiFi adapter did you get?


I have a few ideas depending on the performance:

Observium for monitoring home network and devices (to replace MRTG on my Model B+).

Thin clients for the family.

Desktop for my daughter.

IP Security Camera (the video is a bit choppy on the Model B+ at higher resolutions).

For the WIFI adapter I just ordered another Edimax EW-7811Un for $9 shipped. I got one for my Model B+ back in 2013 and it's been solid. There are dozens of tutorials out there specifically for this adapter so I knew it works and is really easy to setup.


----------



## Coastercraze

Mine is on its way, so sometime next week probably since I went the cheap shipping route.

I ordered this case:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PVKL21A/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Got the same WiFi adapter as KuJoe and a Samsung Pro Micro SD 32 GB.

Not sure what I'm going to do with it yet, maybe use it as a testbed for coding something. I'll figure it out when I get it put together lol.


----------



## BlackoutIsHere

I still haven't even had time to get a working Micro SD for my B+ so I'm a bit hesitant to buy a Pi 2. I do love my Pis though... I'd love to see what can be done with the new more powerful processor.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

BlackoutIsHere said:


> I still haven't even had time to get a working Micro SD for my B+ so I'm a bit hesitant to buy a Pi 2. I do love my Pis though... I'd love to see what can be done with the new more powerful processor.


Yeah the Pi 2 now has replaced my home "server" (mostly just a low powered device that's 24/7 powered on now).  My Model B will be used as... I don't know.  I never really had the most use for a raspberry pi actually besides for the novelty of it.   Any good home projects anyone?


----------



## fixidixi

-


----------



## rmlhhd

Got my Pi setup as a bridge between my Proxmox server in France and home so I can access the VM's local network without having to setup a VPN on each and every device I use, just deploy the settings via DHCP.


----------



## drmike

HalfEatenPie said:


> Yeah the Pi 2 now has replaced my home "server" (mostly just a low powered device that's 24/7 powered on now).  My Model B will be used as... I don't know.  I never really had the most use for a raspberry pi actually besides for the novelty of it.   Any good home projects anyone?


How about plugging external storage to the Model B then install Tonidoplug software (it's free self hosted cloud - think OwnCloud-like, but the project precedes OwnCloud):

http://www.tonido.com/tonido-for-raspberry-pi-2/

Direct download for Raspbian:

http://patch.codelathe.com/tonido/live/installer/armv6l-rpi/tonido.tar.gz

Install instructions:

http://www.tonido.com/support/display/docs/Raspberry+Pi


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Yeah.  The Pi 2 is what I'm planning on using for similar services as tonido.


----------



## drmike

Tonido opened up it's Pro version last month I think.  Now it's free and what installs.  Sadly other addons they had in the hardware version seem absent.   

Would be nicer with some extensions - like notes, wiki, calendar, etc.

The software is a tad broken in spots.    But it works.


----------



## blergh

Anyone using their new Raspi for Kodi?


----------



## Coastercraze

No pi delievered.

Scratch that, today's Presidents day.


----------



## ChrisM

MannDude said:


> Nice! What plans do you have for yours? What WiFi adapter did you get?
> 
> All I am waiting on now is some heatsinks which aren't really necessary for anything I am planning to do but for $5 I thought it'd be worthwhile to throw them on anyway. They were supposed to be here Wednesday. May be here tomorrow? Something must have happened between Utah and Michigan, even though that is the strangest route ever.. I order stuff from the west often and I've never seen a package go to Michigan before coming to me. Usually winds up in Chicago, then to Indianapolis, then to my town and doorstep. =/


I had something sitting in allen park on the same day that was delayed due to the storm..


----------



## drmike

blergh said:


> Anyone using their new Raspi for Kodi?


Is Kodi just an XBMC re-front or what?   Looks interesting.

Anyone has got their new quad-core Pi?   Looking to see if it actually is worth it or just more hype.


----------



## KuJoe

Got my case, WiFi adapter, and MicroSD card so I'm ready to play. I've been running the beta version of RPITC for a few days and really like it. Watching the CPU cores NOT max out under normal usage with a GUI is the best thing so far.


----------



## TheLinuxBug

MCM Finally had them back in stock so I broke down and bought a Rapberry Pi 2  -_-

Hopefully it will be here quickly.  Now to order a case and a memory card.

I blame all of you for this purchase, I was quite happy with my B+ and then I had to read about how much more awesome the quad core is  :unsure:!

Cheers!


----------



## drmike

@TheLinuxBug indeed.

I am waiting until someone here gets one and actually uses it  and tells us how much better it is.   The Model B perturbs me on sound quality (horrid) and the whole shared bus for USB + Ethernet is a buzzkill.   Wondering if they changed things on the newest model.


----------



## trewq

drmike said:


> The Model B perturbs me on sound quality (horrid)


A $4 USB sound card gets around that. I have a B+ Pi in my car for playing music, I know how horrid the onboard sound is.


----------



## drmike

trewq said:


> A $4 USB sound card gets around that. I have a B+ Pi in my car for playing music, I know how horrid the onboard sound is.


That's what I did... One of those Diamond sound tubes or whatever they call them... Dressed up $4 version meant to look like a radio tube... just being nostalgic in my senior years


----------



## TheLinuxBug

I will just put this here  

This actually looks pretty cool.. but a little bit of a higher budget needed.

Cheers!


----------



## KuJoe

TheLinuxBug said:


> I will just put this here
> 
> This actually looks pretty cool.. but a little bit of a higher budget needed.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks for the link. When my daughter gets a bit older I'll grab up one of these for her to build.


----------



## TheLinuxBug

I also found this of some interest. Seems you can likely power the PI with very little issue using solar power. Could think of some cool setups with one of those cellular wifi hot spots (Did someone say FreedomPop?) and a decent little case you could literally have the pi running at the top of a tree, in the real 'Cloud'    I think with 2.2 amps and a 10000mAH battery to hold the charge for you you could probably have the thing running pretty much anywhere that has access to the sun.  On top of a building, top of a tree, etc.

Edit: could be a good surveillance solution too if you added a camera to it...

Cheers!


----------



## drmike

TheLinuxBug said:


> I also found this of some interest. Seems you can likely power the PI with very little issue using solar power. Could think of some cool setups with one of those cellular wifi hot spots (Did someone say FreedomPop?) and a decent little case you could literally have the pi running at the top of a tree, in the real 'Cloud'    I think with 2.2 amps and a 10000mAH battery to hold the charge for you you could probably have the thing running pretty much anywhere that has access to the sun.  On top of a building, top of a tree, etc.
> 
> Edit: could be a good surveillance solution too if you added a camera to it...
> 
> Cheers!


You little LinuxBug you.... That CottonPickers site   My wallet.

http://ccgi.cottonpickers.plus.com/shop_raspberry.html

That timed controller with USB = AWESOME.  Been looking for such a solution. 

That's mega ideal for a lot of project using solar as the power source. No other way to pull such off on solar without limiting time/run, unless you live in very sunny place and/or have lots of solar + big battery.

10000mAH batteries are often sketch.  Marketing hype on the big number.  See this out of Asia dumped products right and left.  Ideal still solar setup = 1 charge controller + solar panels + sealed lead acid battery at probably 10-20AH @ 12V.   Going to need buck converters / down converted to 5V / USB, but pedestrian and common.

I'd love to see someone here do a solar build / off grid powered.  Ideally 10 years out such becomes commonplace rather than tinkerer / eccentrics / off griders.


----------



## TheLinuxBug

Well, some more useful links then:

http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/4w-solar-briefcase-n05hn

http://www.amazon.co.uk/N05HN-Solar-Briefcase-Battery-Charger/dp/B003UARDRK

(were linked from an article, would much rather find a US distributor, but for now this will just give you an idea what is possible)

The following link goes to an article on how to setup the solar panels to power your pi: here

Also thought I would include a link to this article, while the format of the article is awful, some of the stuff that it touches on is pretty cool.

Cheers!


----------



## drmike

TheLinuxBug said:


> Well, some more useful links then:
> 
> http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/4w-solar-briefcase-n05hn
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/N05HN-Solar-Briefcase-Battery-Charger/dp/B003UARDRK
> 
> (were linked from an article, would much rather find a US distributor, but for now this will just give you an idea what is possible)
> 
> The following link goes to an article on how to setup the solar panels to power your pi: here
> 
> Also thought I would include a link to this article, while the format of the article is awful, some of the stuff that it touches on is pretty cool.
> 
> Cheers!


Appreciated! Some real interesting Pi projects    

The solar panel, meh $5 per watt.  Can do much much better these days.

Just rough modeling a Pi @ 3 watts x 8 hours = 24 watts+ an 8 hour day...

Need 3x solar watts and 3x+ battery to roll through cloudy days....

72 watts of panels and 10AH battery for an 8 hour run install on minimal use Pi solar with timer device.  Not too bad. Not cheap enough though.


----------



## KuJoe

I've been playing with my RPi B+, RPi2, and ODroid C1 for a good part of the night to see which one I like better and here's the results so far:

 

*Power Consumption*




Code:


Raspberry Pi Model B+ - Raspbian (Fresh install with LXDE no accessories/network)
2.2 watts on idle
3.1 watts with the single core maxed at 100%
 
Raspberry Pi 2 - Raspbian (Fresh install with LXDE no accessories/network)
1.5 watts on idle
2.9 watts with all four cores maxed at 100%
 
ODroid C1 - Lubuntu (Fresh install with LXDE running, no accessories/network)
1.9 watts on idle
4.1 watts with all four cores maxed at 100%


 

*Network Tests*




Code:


To and from my NAS going through wired 1Gbps ports, no OS tweaks.
 
Raspberry Pi Model B+ (100Mbps) = 93.7 Mbits/sec Download & 49.7 Mbits/sec Upload
Raspberry Pi 2 (100Mbps) = 94.0 Mbits/sec Download & 94.3 Mbits/sec Upload
ODroid C1 (1Gbps) = 442 Mbits/sec Download & 339 Mbits/sec Upload
 
To and from my NAS going over WiFi (Edimax EW-7811Un), no OS tweaks.
 
Raspberry Pi Model B+ = 50.8 Mbits/sec Download & 42.8 Mbits/sec Upload
Raspberry Pi 2 = 30.7 Mbits/sec Download & 30.6 Mbits/sec Upload
ODroid C1 = 11.6 Mbits/sec Download & 17.8 Mbits/sec Upload
 
Out of network tests, no OS tweaks.
 
*No tests from Model B+ due to it being in use during this test
Raspberry Pi 2 wireless = http://results.speedtest.comcast.net/result/811655704.png
Raspberry Pi 2 wired = http://results.speedtest.comcast.net/result/811662464.png
ODroid C1 wireless = http://results.speedtest.comcast.net/result/811659984.png
ODroid C1 wired = http://results.speedtest.comcast.net/result/811660464.png


 

*Unixbench Results (no IO tests)*




Code:


Raspberry Pi Model = Single Core: 74.1
Raspberry Pi 2 = Single Core: 130.8, 4 Cores: 386.8
ODroid C1 = Single Core: 166.8, 4 Cores: 774.6


 

*Overview of each system*

 

_*Raspberry Pi Model B+*_

The only things that made the Model B+ stand out compared to the other two was the location of the power input (much more convenient for how I mounted it under my desk), that it uses a regular SD card versus the MicroSD, and that it performed better than the rest in the wireless speed tests. The first two can be a pro or con for others so really the only positive thing was the wireless performance. I was planning on continuing to use mine for running MRTG and my IP camera but considering the RPi2 outperforms it in nearly every test, uses less power, and is the same price I'm not sure the benefit for using my Model B+ anymore unless wireless performance becomes a factor.

 

*Raspberry Pi 2*

The RPi2 doesn't look that good on paper compared to the ODroid C1 but blows the Model B+ out of the water in almost all of the tests. I like that it detected the WiFi adapter immediately without any issues and only required one file edit to get it to see a hidden SSID, IPv6 is not enabled out of the box so I didn't bother configuring it for this testing. Took some extra steps to get the correct monitor resolution and changing it requires a reboot. Installing Chromium and getting Pepper Flash installed was very simple and Flash ran surprisingly well when I used it. It was noticeably sluggish under normal usage (web browsing, updating and installing packages, compressing and uncompressing files, general desktop navigation, etc...). I connected to a VPS running Windows 7 (FreeRDP) that's about 11ms away and this is where the RPi2 took off. It was one of the smoothest RDP experiences I've ever had and comparable to when I RDP to the same VPS from my Windows 7 laptop. I was browsing websites, SSHing to other servers, running scripts, and it ran smoothly no matter how many things I was doing at once. Compared to the Model B+ and C1, this one wins in terms of remote desktop experience.

 

*ODroid C1*

The C1 performed the best in terms of raw performance and even though it hit under 50% of the 1Gbps port's potential, it still beat the 100Mbps ports on both Pi's. The wireless network was painful at best. The speed was severely lacking even though it showed 72Mbps in the GUI and it wouldn't maintain a connection for very long at all (I had to run the Speedtest page at least 10 times before it was able to complete without being disconnected). The wireless adapter was detected right out of the box, connecting to the hidden SSID network was extremely simple, and it grabbed an IPv6 address from my router without issue but that's the unstable connection would have me either ordering a different wireless adapter or grabbing an ethernet cable. After having so many issues on previous OS versions getting it to work with my monitor (HDMI to DVI adapter), it finally works perfectly on my monitor but now it's acting wonky with my TV and no matter what resolution I pick I can't get the whole desktop to display on it. I also did not like the smaller HDMI port versus the full-size HDMI ports on the Pi's and I'm not a fan of the unique power input either. This is the only one of the bunch that I would even consider using as a desktop replacement. Under normal usage it's very smooth and responsive, no jumping or slowness while browsing websites even when the page is loaded up with HD images. I was browsing vpsBoard without a hiccup and page loads were instant each time. I connected to my Windows 7 VPS over RDP (FreeRDP) with the same settings as the RPi2 and it was like night and day. It was usable but the display was off, there was lag between actions, and browsing the web was jumpy. If you're looking for a good solution for local usage then the C1 takes the cake. If you want to use it as a thin client then it'll work, but I would grab a RPi2 instead if I were you.

 

 

_I apologize for any typos, I'm heading to bed now. _


----------



## drmike

@KuJoe being a sweetheart.

That's the spirit!

The new quad Pi looks good on numbers all except wifi throughput, which is not relative to my use.  I care about wired NIC.

Lower power, faster.  Yeah ordering one.


----------



## MannDude

I did some benchmarks last night too!

I shall share.

(almost) *Stock install of Raspian. Not overclocked.*


UnixBench (w/ all processors)	436.8
UnixBench (w/ one processor)	173.2



Code:


   #    #  #    #  #  #    #          #####   ######  #    #   ####   #    #
   #    #  ##   #  #   #  #           #    #  #       ##   #  #    #  #    #
   #    #  # #  #  #    ##            #####   #####   # #  #  #       ######
   #    #  #  # #  #    ##            #    #  #       #  # #  #       #    #
   #    #  #   ##  #   #  #           #    #  #       #   ##  #    #  #    #
    ####   #    #  #  #    #          #####   ######  #    #   ####   #    #

   Version 5.1.3                      Based on the Byte Magazine Unix Benchmark

   Multi-CPU version                  Version 5 revisions by Ian Smith,
                                      Sunnyvale, CA, USA
   January 13, 2011                   johantheghost at yahoo period com

Use of uninitialized value in printf at ./Run line 1378.
Use of uninitialized value in printf at ./Run line 1380.
Use of uninitialized value in printf at ./Run line 1378.
Use of uninitialized value in printf at ./Run line 1380.
Use of uninitialized value in printf at ./Run line 1378.
Use of uninitialized value in printf at ./Run line 1380.
Use of uninitialized value in printf at ./Run line 1378.
Use of uninitialized value in printf at ./Run line 1380.
Use of uninitialized value in printf at ./Run line 1588.
Use of uninitialized value in printf at ./Run line 1590.
Use of uninitialized value in printf at ./Run line 1588.
Use of uninitialized value in printf at ./Run line 1590.
Use of uninitialized value in printf at ./Run line 1588.
Use of uninitialized value in printf at ./Run line 1590.
Use of uninitialized value in printf at ./Run line 1588.
Use of uninitialized value in printf at ./Run line 1590.

1 x Dhrystone 2 using register variables  1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10

1 x Double-Precision Whetstone  1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10

1 x Execl Throughput  1 2 3

1 x File Copy 1024 bufsize 2000 maxblocks  1 2 3

1 x File Copy 256 bufsize 500 maxblocks  1 2 3

1 x File Copy 4096 bufsize 8000 maxblocks  1 2 3

1 x Pipe Throughput  1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10

1 x Pipe-based Context Switching  1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10

1 x Process Creation  1 2 3

1 x System Call Overhead  1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10

1 x Shell Scripts (1 concurrent)  1 2 3

1 x Shell Scripts (8 concurrent)  1 2 3

4 x Dhrystone 2 using register variables  1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10

4 x Double-Precision Whetstone  1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10

4 x Execl Throughput  1 2 3

4 x File Copy 1024 bufsize 2000 maxblocks  1 2 3

4 x File Copy 256 bufsize 500 maxblocks  1 2 3

4 x File Copy 4096 bufsize 8000 maxblocks  1 2 3

4 x Pipe Throughput  1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10

4 x Pipe-based Context Switching  1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10

4 x Process Creation  1 2 3

4 x System Call Overhead  1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10

4 x Shell Scripts (1 concurrent)  1 2 3

4 x Shell Scripts (8 concurrent)  1 2 3

========================================================================
   BYTE UNIX Benchmarks (Version 5.1.3)

   System: ******************
   OS: GNU/Linux -- 3.18.5-v7+ -- #225 SMP PREEMPT Fri Jan 30 18:53:55 GMT 2015
   Machine: armv7l (unknown)
   Language: en_US.utf8 (charmap="ANSI_X3.4-1968", collate="ANSI_X3.4-1968")
   CPU 0: ARMv7 Processor rev 5 (v7l) (0.0 bogomips)
          
   CPU 1: ARMv7 Processor rev 5 (v7l) (0.0 bogomips)
          
   CPU 2: ARMv7 Processor rev 5 (v7l) (0.0 bogomips)
          
   CPU 3: ARMv7 Processor rev 5 (v7l) (0.0 bogomips)
          
   06:36:38 up  6:35,  2 users,  load average: 0.43, 0.27, 0.42; runlevel 2

------------------------------------------------------------------------
Benchmark Run: Wed Feb 18 2015 06:36:38 - 07:04:46
4 CPUs in system; running 1 parallel copy of tests

Dhrystone 2 using register variables        2953981.6 lps   (10.0 s, 7 samples)
Double-Precision Whetstone                      498.0 MWIPS (10.0 s, 7 samples)
Execl Throughput                                363.4 lps   (29.7 s, 2 samples)
File Copy 1024 bufsize 2000 maxblocks         74992.0 KBps  (30.0 s, 2 samples)
File Copy 256 bufsize 500 maxblocks           21595.5 KBps  (30.0 s, 2 samples)
File Copy 4096 bufsize 8000 maxblocks        191527.5 KBps  (30.0 s, 2 samples)
Pipe Throughput                              172661.9 lps   (10.0 s, 7 samples)
Pipe-based Context Switching                  31795.9 lps   (10.0 s, 7 samples)
Process Creation                               1271.1 lps   (30.0 s, 2 samples)
Shell Scripts (1 concurrent)                   1174.4 lpm   (60.1 s, 2 samples)
Shell Scripts (8 concurrent)                    327.0 lpm   (60.1 s, 2 samples)
System Call Overhead                         412200.9 lps   (10.0 s, 7 samples)

System Benchmarks Index Values               BASELINE       RESULT    INDEX
Dhrystone 2 using register variables         116700.0    2953981.6    253.1
Double-Precision Whetstone                       55.0        498.0     90.5
Execl Throughput                                 43.0        363.4     84.5
File Copy 1024 bufsize 2000 maxblocks          3960.0      74992.0    189.4
File Copy 256 bufsize 500 maxblocks            1655.0      21595.5    130.5
File Copy 4096 bufsize 8000 maxblocks          5800.0     191527.5    330.2
Pipe Throughput                               12440.0     172661.9    138.8
Pipe-based Context Switching                   4000.0      31795.9     79.5
Process Creation                                126.0       1271.1    100.9
Shell Scripts (1 concurrent)                     42.4       1174.4    277.0
Shell Scripts (8 concurrent)                      6.0        327.0    544.9
System Call Overhead                          15000.0     412200.9    274.8
                                                                   ========
System Benchmarks Index Score                                         173.2

------------------------------------------------------------------------
Benchmark Run: Wed Feb 18 2015 07:04:46 - 07:32:57
4 CPUs in system; running 4 parallel copies of tests

Dhrystone 2 using register variables       11822275.4 lps   (10.0 s, 7 samples)
Double-Precision Whetstone                     1990.4 MWIPS (10.0 s, 7 samples)
Execl Throughput                               1335.2 lps   (29.9 s, 2 samples)
File Copy 1024 bufsize 2000 maxblocks        115723.9 KBps  (30.0 s, 2 samples)
File Copy 256 bufsize 500 maxblocks           32182.7 KBps  (30.0 s, 2 samples)
File Copy 4096 bufsize 8000 maxblocks        302906.4 KBps  (30.0 s, 2 samples)
Pipe Throughput                              689839.7 lps   (10.0 s, 7 samples)
Pipe-based Context Switching                 122806.9 lps   (10.0 s, 7 samples)
Process Creation                               2852.1 lps   (30.0 s, 2 samples)
Shell Scripts (1 concurrent)                   2609.9 lpm   (60.1 s, 2 samples)
Shell Scripts (8 concurrent)                    344.4 lpm   (60.4 s, 2 samples)
System Call Overhead                        1573353.8 lps   (10.0 s, 7 samples)

System Benchmarks Index Values               BASELINE       RESULT    INDEX
Dhrystone 2 using register variables         116700.0   11822275.4   1013.0
Double-Precision Whetstone                       55.0       1990.4    361.9
Execl Throughput                                 43.0       1335.2    310.5
File Copy 1024 bufsize 2000 maxblocks          3960.0     115723.9    292.2
File Copy 256 bufsize 500 maxblocks            1655.0      32182.7    194.5
File Copy 4096 bufsize 8000 maxblocks          5800.0     302906.4    522.3
Pipe Throughput                               12440.0     689839.7    554.5
Pipe-based Context Switching                   4000.0     122806.9    307.0
Process Creation                                126.0       2852.1    226.4
Shell Scripts (1 concurrent)                     42.4       2609.9    615.5
Shell Scripts (8 concurrent)                      6.0        344.4    574.1
System Call Overhead                          15000.0    1573353.8   1048.9
                                                                   ========
System Benchmarks Index Score                                         436.8




Code:


ioping -c 10
request=1 time=1.0 ms
request=2 time=0.7 ms
request=3 time=0.8 ms
request=4 time=0.9 ms
request=5 time=3.4 ms
request=6 time=0.8 ms
request=7 time=0.8 ms
request=8 time=0.9 ms
request=9 time=1.0 ms
request=10 time=0.8 ms

10 requests completed in 9147.2 ms, 891 iops, 3.5 mb/s




Code:


I/O Seek Test (No Cache)ioping -RD
1175 iops, 4.6 mb/s
min/avg/max/mdev = 0.6/0.9/3.4/0.3 ms

I/O Reads - Sequential
ioping -RL
69 iops, 17.3 mb/s
min/avg/max/mdev = 14.4/14.5/15.8/0.2 ms

I/O Reads - Cached
ioping -RC
61038 iops, 238.4 mb/s
min/avg/max/mdev = 0.0/0.0/0.0/0.0 ms




Code:


dd if=/dev/zero of=sb-io-test bs=1M count=1k conv=fdatasync
83.9574 s, 12.8 MB/s

dd if=/dev/zero of=sb-io-test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync
83.1907 s, 12.9 MB/s

dd if=/dev/zero of=sb-io-test bs=1M count=1k oflag=dsync
104.073 s, 10.3 MB/s

dd if=/dev/zero of=sb-io-test bs=64k count=16k oflag=dsync
226.245 s, 4.7 MB/s

*Overclocked to 900Mhz and 450MHz SDRAM, 2 overvolt*.

Saw now real major increase in results. I tested this after letting the Pi return to it's idle temperature after running the first test. Since the temperature at the peak of the test didn't exceed 54 degrees celcius the Pi remained well within the 'safe zone', as I believe 85c is the automatic turn off point. Didn't feel like running the bench again but may increase it to Turbo (1000MHz ARM, 500MHz core, 600MHz SDRAM, 6 Overvolt) later and run the tests again. I've got heatsinks on the Pi and can place it somewhere nice and cool to keep it at a safe temperature.

Anyhow, the results are similar to that of above.



Code:


UnixBench (w/ all processors)	436.4
UnixBench (w/ one processor)	173.7




Code:


   #    #  #    #  #  #    #          #####   ######  #    #   ####   #    #
   #    #  ##   #  #   #  #           #    #  #       ##   #  #    #  #    #
   #    #  # #  #  #    ##            #####   #####   # #  #  #       ######
   #    #  #  # #  #    ##            #    #  #       #  # #  #       #    #
   #    #  #   ##  #   #  #           #    #  #       #   ##  #    #  #    #
    ####   #    #  #  #    #          #####   ######  #    #   ####   #    #

   Version 5.1.3                      Based on the Byte Magazine Unix Benchmark

   Multi-CPU version                  Version 5 revisions by Ian Smith,
                                      Sunnyvale, CA, USA
   January 13, 2011                   johantheghost at yahoo period com

Use of uninitialized value in printf at ./Run line 1378.
Use of uninitialized value in printf at ./Run line 1380.
Use of uninitialized value in printf at ./Run line 1378.
Use of uninitialized value in printf at ./Run line 1380.
Use of uninitialized value in printf at ./Run line 1378.
Use of uninitialized value in printf at ./Run line 1380.
Use of uninitialized value in printf at ./Run line 1378.
Use of uninitialized value in printf at ./Run line 1380.
Use of uninitialized value in printf at ./Run line 1588.
Use of uninitialized value in printf at ./Run line 1590.
Use of uninitialized value in printf at ./Run line 1588.
Use of uninitialized value in printf at ./Run line 1590.
Use of uninitialized value in printf at ./Run line 1588.
Use of uninitialized value in printf at ./Run line 1590.
Use of uninitialized value in printf at ./Run line 1588.
Use of uninitialized value in printf at ./Run line 1590.

1 x Dhrystone 2 using register variables  1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10

1 x Double-Precision Whetstone  1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10

1 x Execl Throughput  1 2 3

1 x File Copy 1024 bufsize 2000 maxblocks  1 2 3

1 x File Copy 256 bufsize 500 maxblocks  1 2 3

1 x File Copy 4096 bufsize 8000 maxblocks  1 2 3

1 x Pipe Throughput  1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10

1 x Pipe-based Context Switching  1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10

1 x Process Creation  1 2 3

1 x System Call Overhead  1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10

1 x Shell Scripts (1 concurrent)  1 2 3

1 x Shell Scripts (8 concurrent)  1 2 3

4 x Dhrystone 2 using register variables  1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10

4 x Double-Precision Whetstone  1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10

4 x Execl Throughput  1 2 3

4 x File Copy 1024 bufsize 2000 maxblocks  1 2 3

4 x File Copy 256 bufsize 500 maxblocks  1 2 3

4 x File Copy 4096 bufsize 8000 maxblocks  1 2 3

4 x Pipe Throughput  1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10

4 x Pipe-based Context Switching  1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10

4 x Process Creation  1 2 3

4 x System Call Overhead  1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10

4 x Shell Scripts (1 concurrent)  1 2 3

4 x Shell Scripts (8 concurrent)  1 2 3

========================================================================
   BYTE UNIX Benchmarks (Version 5.1.3)

   System: ******************
   OS: GNU/Linux -- 3.18.5-v7+ -- #225 SMP PREEMPT Fri Jan 30 18:53:55 GMT 2015
   Machine: armv7l (unknown)
   Language: en_US.utf8 (charmap="ANSI_X3.4-1968", collate="ANSI_X3.4-1968")
   CPU 0: ARMv7 Processor rev 5 (v7l) (0.0 bogomips)
          
   CPU 1: ARMv7 Processor rev 5 (v7l) (0.0 bogomips)
          
   CPU 2: ARMv7 Processor rev 5 (v7l) (0.0 bogomips)
          
   CPU 3: ARMv7 Processor rev 5 (v7l) (0.0 bogomips)
          
   09:10:50 up 39 min,  2 users,  load average: 0.37, 0.29, 0.39; runlevel 2

------------------------------------------------------------------------
Benchmark Run: Wed Feb 18 2015 09:10:50 - 09:39:03
4 CPUs in system; running 1 parallel copy of tests

Dhrystone 2 using register variables        2954372.5 lps   (10.0 s, 7 samples)
Double-Precision Whetstone                      498.7 MWIPS (9.9 s, 7 samples)
Execl Throughput                                370.7 lps   (29.8 s, 2 samples)
File Copy 1024 bufsize 2000 maxblocks         75253.3 KBps  (30.0 s, 2 samples)
File Copy 256 bufsize 500 maxblocks           21596.4 KBps  (30.0 s, 2 samples)
File Copy 4096 bufsize 8000 maxblocks        194900.8 KBps  (30.0 s, 2 samples)
Pipe Throughput                              173469.8 lps   (10.0 s, 7 samples)
Pipe-based Context Switching                  31712.0 lps   (10.0 s, 7 samples)
Process Creation                               1237.2 lps   (30.0 s, 2 samples)
Shell Scripts (1 concurrent)                   1185.1 lpm   (60.0 s, 2 samples)
Shell Scripts (8 concurrent)                    329.9 lpm   (60.1 s, 2 samples)
System Call Overhead                         411475.5 lps   (10.0 s, 7 samples)

System Benchmarks Index Values               BASELINE       RESULT    INDEX
Dhrystone 2 using register variables         116700.0    2954372.5    253.2
Double-Precision Whetstone                       55.0        498.7     90.7
Execl Throughput                                 43.0        370.7     86.2
File Copy 1024 bufsize 2000 maxblocks          3960.0      75253.3    190.0
File Copy 256 bufsize 500 maxblocks            1655.0      21596.4    130.5
File Copy 4096 bufsize 8000 maxblocks          5800.0     194900.8    336.0
Pipe Throughput                               12440.0     173469.8    139.4
Pipe-based Context Switching                   4000.0      31712.0     79.3
Process Creation                                126.0       1237.2     98.2
Shell Scripts (1 concurrent)                     42.4       1185.1    279.5
Shell Scripts (8 concurrent)                      6.0        329.9    549.9
System Call Overhead                          15000.0     411475.5    274.3
                                                                   ========
System Benchmarks Index Score                                         173.7

------------------------------------------------------------------------
Benchmark Run: Wed Feb 18 2015 09:39:03 - 10:07:20
4 CPUs in system; running 4 parallel copies of tests

Dhrystone 2 using register variables       11822497.3 lps   (10.0 s, 7 samples)
Double-Precision Whetstone                     1990.1 MWIPS (10.0 s, 7 samples)
Execl Throughput                               1352.0 lps   (29.9 s, 2 samples)
File Copy 1024 bufsize 2000 maxblocks        116461.5 KBps  (30.0 s, 2 samples)
File Copy 256 bufsize 500 maxblocks           32098.5 KBps  (30.0 s, 2 samples)
File Copy 4096 bufsize 8000 maxblocks        302035.6 KBps  (30.0 s, 2 samples)
Pipe Throughput                              690250.1 lps   (10.0 s, 7 samples)
Pipe-based Context Switching                 122434.7 lps   (10.0 s, 7 samples)
Process Creation                               2818.6 lps   (30.0 s, 2 samples)
Shell Scripts (1 concurrent)                   2640.7 lpm   (60.1 s, 2 samples)
Shell Scripts (8 concurrent)                    336.6 lpm   (60.5 s, 2 samples)
System Call Overhead                        1575376.8 lps   (10.0 s, 7 samples)

System Benchmarks Index Values               BASELINE       RESULT    INDEX
Dhrystone 2 using register variables         116700.0   11822497.3   1013.1
Double-Precision Whetstone                       55.0       1990.1    361.8
Execl Throughput                                 43.0       1352.0    314.4
File Copy 1024 bufsize 2000 maxblocks          3960.0     116461.5    294.1
File Copy 256 bufsize 500 maxblocks            1655.0      32098.5    193.9
File Copy 4096 bufsize 8000 maxblocks          5800.0     302035.6    520.8
Pipe Throughput                               12440.0     690250.1    554.9
Pipe-based Context Switching                   4000.0     122434.7    306.1
Process Creation                                126.0       2818.6    223.7
Shell Scripts (1 concurrent)                     42.4       2640.7    622.8
Shell Scripts (8 concurrent)                      6.0        336.6    560.9
System Call Overhead                          15000.0    1575376.8   1050.3
                                                                   ========
System Benchmarks Index Score                                         436.4




Code:


ioping -c 10
request=1 time=0.8 ms
request=2 time=0.8 ms
request=3 time=0.8 ms
request=4 time=0.7 ms
request=5 time=0.8 ms
request=6 time=0.8 ms
request=7 time=0.7 ms
request=8 time=0.8 ms
request=9 time=0.8 ms
request=10 time=0.8 ms

10 requests completed in 9158.6 ms, 1276 iops, 5.0 mb/s




Code:


I/O Seek Test (No Cache)

ioping -RD
1255 iops, 4.9 mb/s
min/avg/max/mdev = 0.6/0.8/2.9/0.2 ms

I/O Reads - Sequential

ioping -RL
69 iops, 17.3 mb/s
min/avg/max/mdev = 14.4/14.5/15.2/0.1 ms

I/O Reads - Cached

ioping -RC
80803 iops, 315.6 mb/s
min/avg/max/mdev = 0.0/0.0/0.1/0.0 ms




Code:


dd if=/dev/zero of=sb-io-test bs=1M count=1k conv=fdatasync
86.2182 s, 12.5 MB/s

dd if=/dev/zero of=sb-io-test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync
84.3241 s, 12.7 MB/s

dd if=/dev/zero of=sb-io-test bs=1M count=1k oflag=dsync
103.916 s, 10.3 MB/s

dd if=/dev/zero of=sb-io-test bs=64k count=16k oflag=dsync
224.614 s, 4.8 MB/s


----------



## KuJoe

I did some IO benchmarks, but those are more dependent on the SD card being used versus the Pi's performance.


----------



## drmike

UnixBench  I always look at those and go huh?  Unsure how accurate UnixBench is on ARM platform stuff. Assuming it isn't real suitable for it.

*"I've got heatsinks on the Pi and can place it somewhere nice and cool to keep it at a safe temperature."*

I have a place approaching absolute zero; it's called outside.

[SIZE=13.63636302948px]Overclocking a SoC, people like living on the edge   I'll just buy 2...  I know cause you can and all.   Amazingly simple on the Pi's.  I won't I'll burn mine up no doubt.   [/SIZE]


----------



## rds100

Yeah, 12 MB/s write speed seems low. USB sticks can push more than this.


----------



## fixidixi

rds100 said:


> Yeah, 12 MB/s write speed seems low. USB sticks can push more than this.


sure. for how long?


----------



## rds100

fixidixi said:


> sure. for how long?


About a year so far without a single dead USB stick yet?


----------



## KuJoe

I decided to overclock the RPi2 and rerun some tests to see if I can get closer performance to the C1. I set the CPU to the "RPi2" settings (1000MHz ARM, 500MHz core, 500MHz SDRAM, 2 overvolt) and set the GPU memory from 64MB to 256MB.

I played some Minecraft for the first time and it was pretty fun (Minecraft Pi comes pre-installed on Raspbian).

Also I'm seeing a 4-6Mbps gain up and down over wireless with the overclocking for some reason, still nothing compared to wired or the Model B+ but every Mbps helps over the LAN.


----------



## Coastercraze

I put it together yesterday and installed Raspbian on it. Pretty neat little thing.

Didn't do any tests yet. I did play some Minecraft on it just to see how it was.

Will mess with it more on the weekend.


----------



## KuJoe

Just finished the Unixbench with the overclocked RPi2 and it closes the gap quite bit between the stock RPi2 and the stock C1. The temperature sensor in the RPi2 showed 53.5'C when the test completed, my infrared thermometer shows the CPU/GPU chip at 34'C while it was on the last few tests.

I only ran the 4 CPU benchmark and skipped the single CPU test for the sake of time.


========================================================================
   BYTE UNIX Benchmarks (Version 5.1.3)
 
   System: jdraspbian: GNU/Linux
   OS: GNU/Linux -- 3.18.7-v7+ -- #756 SMP PREEMPT Wed Feb 18 16:14:51 GMT 2015
   Machine: armv7l (unknown)
   Language: en_US.utf8 (charmap="UTF-8", collate="UTF-8")
   CPU 0: ARMv7 Processor rev 5 (v7l) (0.0 bogomips)
          
   CPU 1: ARMv7 Processor rev 5 (v7l) (0.0 bogomips)
          
   CPU 2: ARMv7 Processor rev 5 (v7l) (0.0 bogomips)
          
   CPU 3: ARMv7 Processor rev 5 (v7l) (0.0 bogomips)
          
   23:12:11 up 2 min,  1 user,  load average: 0.11, 0.11, 0.05; runlevel 2
 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Benchmark Run: Thu Feb 19 2015 23:12:11 - 23:36:29
4 CPUs in system; running 4 parallel copies of tests
 
Dhrystone 2 using register variables       13115973.6 lps   (10.0 s, 7 samples)
Double-Precision Whetstone                     2208.3 MWIPS (9.9 s, 7 samples)
Execl Throughput                               1555.2 lps   (29.9 s, 2 samples)
Pipe Throughput                              763366.7 lps   (10.0 s, 7 samples)
Pipe-based Context Switching                 136544.7 lps   (10.0 s, 7 samples)
Process Creation                               3225.8 lps   (30.0 s, 2 samples)
Shell Scripts (1 concurrent)                   2893.0 lpm   (60.0 s, 2 samples)
Shell Scripts (16 concurrent)                   190.2 lpm   (60.6 s, 2 samples)
Shell Scripts (8 concurrent)                    382.8 lpm   (60.3 s, 2 samples)
System Call Overhead                        1759180.8 lps   (10.0 s, 7 samples)
 
System Benchmarks Partial Index              BASELINE       RESULT    INDEX
Dhrystone 2 using register variables         116700.0   13115973.6   1123.9
Double-Precision Whetstone                       55.0       2208.3    401.5
Execl Throughput                                 43.0       1555.2    361.7
Pipe Throughput                               12440.0     763366.7    613.6
Pipe-based Context Switching                   4000.0     136544.7    341.4
Process Creation                                126.0       3225.8    256.0
Shell Scripts (1 concurrent)                     42.4       2893.0    682.3
Shell Scripts (16 concurrent)                     ---        190.2      ---
Shell Scripts (8 concurrent)                      6.0        382.8    638.0
System Call Overhead                          15000.0    1759180.8   1172.8
                                                                   ========
System Benchmarks Index Score (Partial Only)                          548.2


Now I'm going to switch off my laptop and use my RPi2 for as long as possible to see what kind of desktop replacement it has the potential for.


----------



## fixidixi

@rds100: well I'm running off an sdcard for 3 years now without a glitch. usb sticks dropped dead after about 9 month in my case. but to be honest they werent the best i could find


----------



## KuJoe

Well that was depressing. Even with the overclocking I tried using it for about 3 hours straight and be productive. Once I abandoned that idea I started to look for entertainment and that was just as bad. Chromium would crash and burn if I tried to stream anything so I decided to pull some files from my NAS to play locally because I tried streaming music from Grooveshark, but Chromium kept closing itself even if I tried to re-open it after it crashed so I switched to Midori for basic browsing which had noticeably increase loading times for websites I visit regularly. I finally got a media player installed that let me listen to music and it was a good experience, the audio quality through the HDMI cable was good and playback was smooth and responsive. I found out that the volume control in my taskbar was just for show. I gave up on video playback after having less luck getting a GUI installed. YouTube was horrible at all resolutions (240p stuttered on fullscreen). I was tempted to switch to wired internet, but 30Mbps should be enough for normal usage and the wireless connection was stable without any dropped connections so it had that going for it. My RDP experience was still just as good as before though so the RPi2 is still top of my list as a thin client.

I switched over to my C1 before heading to bed to see just how different the experience was after spending 3 hours with the RPi2 and it was unbelievably different. My first test was to go onto YouTube to run the same videos to see my experience (wired network vs wireless though) and that was like night and day. Watching the same video in fullscreen at 480p was smooth enough and watching at 720p windowed was even watchable. My TV is only 720p so I just grabbed a bunch of video formats from my NAS and the playback for all of them out of the box, without any adjustments or installing any software, was great. No hiccups, no distortion, and best of all it didn't max all of the CPUs so I could still multitask to an extent (running Kodi fullscreen with some HD test videos caused the mouse to lag but the video wasn't impacted and remained running smoothly). My NAS has a built in web GUI which supports audio and video streaming if you have Flash installed which I did so I started watching a video I could find on my NAS that streamed (MP4 worked nicely without VLC) and it played nicely. Couldn't get VLC player to work, but with all of the media players than came pre-installed I was fine with that. Audio playback was just as good as the RPi2 and the volume could be adjusted in Lubuntu so that's a plus there. Web browsing was perfect, no issues to speak of and no crashes when a site was overloaded with ads or images. I ended up overclocking the C1's CPU from 1.5GHz to 1.7GHz just for fun since I had bought the heatsink addon and the temps were on par with the OC'ed RPi2 without a heatsink according to the internal sensors. The one thing that annoys me to no end with the C1 is that damned micro HDMI port, I can't find a cable or adapter to fit in it that isn't flimsy as hell and causes the video to drop if you breath on it wrong whereas the RPi2 can be dropped from my desk multiple times (as I accidentally test multiple times every time I use it) and continue working normally without missing a beat. Lastly, I decided to RDP into my Win 7 VPS and the experience was the same as before, usable in a pinch but not as good as the RPi2.

It looks like the RPi2 will be better used as a headless box or as a thin client. It might make for a good HTPC but the C1 would work better.


----------



## TheLinuxBug

@KuJoe Just a thought, I think the volume control in Raspbian by default controls the regular audio port on the RPi and not the HDMI output.  This is likely why you saw no effect on volume while playing back through HDMI.  I haven't played with it enough to see if you can change the settings for the volume control, but it may be that you just have to chose the output device it is controlling.  All the sudden I am having this thought that maybe there is also a setting for this in the Raspbian configuration utility, but I can't remember at the moment.  Will have to go boot my B+ and look.

Cheers!


----------



## raj

KuJoe said:


> ... I switched over to my C1 before heading to bed to see just how different the experience was after spending 3 hours with the RPi2 and it was unbelievably different. ...


That's an excellent real world comparison that I've been searching for.  I own a RPi1B+ and a C1.  I was thinking of picking up an RPi2 or C1 (or XU3-lite if I can convince myself the HMP would make major a difference in my daily work), but I was curious as to the performance difference for desktop replacement usage between the two.  You may have sealed the deal for me!


----------



## KuJoe

raj said:


> That's an excellent real world comparison that I've been searching for.  I own a RPi1B+ and a C1.  I was thinking of picking up an RPi2 or C1 (or XU3-lite if I can convince myself the HMP would make major a difference in my daily work), but I was curious as to the performance difference for desktop replacement usage between the two.  You may have sealed the deal for me!


Glad I could help. I'm definitely grabbing at least one more C1s as a personal computer for my daughter. I'll probably stick with RPi2's for other projects that don't require a GUI or a fast network connection though because the power usage is less and the WiFi works flawlessly compared to the C1... plus I prefer Debian over Ubuntu so that makes it easier also.


----------



## Stack

I'm going to colocate one of these bad boys at a UK datacenter, exited!


----------



## TheLinuxBug

My RPi2 arrives today in the mail via USPS!  Super excited to give the new Pi a test spin... now to wait impatiently for the mail man to arrive with my package.  *props eyes open with toothpicks*

Cheers!


----------



## drmike

Stack said:


> I'm going to colocate one of these bad boys at a UK datacenter, exited!


Is someone offering Pi colo in UK officially?


----------



## souen

drmike said:


> Is someone offering Pi colo in UK officially?


Don't know if it's official (as it's not advertised on their site), but @MSPNick is currently doing it in the UK.


----------



## northhosts

souen said:


> Don't know if it's official (as it's not advertised on their site), but @MSPNick is currently doing it in the UK.


Id be interested to see how these are racked, ive always toyed with the idea of racking a few myself! - it would be fantastic if you could pxe boot them and you could make a micro usb remote pdu.


----------



## KuJoe

If @rds100 starts renting out RPi2s I'll probably upgrade my RPi Model B+ I have with him now. *Hint hint!*


----------



## TheLinuxBug

And of course the beautiful weather here made it impossible for USPS to deliver mail today  .   So it looks like my RPi2 won't be here until Monday now. I was so looking forward to spending the evening testing it, guess I will just have to find something else to occupy my time tonight.

Cheers!


----------



## KuJoe

TheLinuxBug said:


> And of course the beautiful weather here made it impossible for USPS to deliver mail today  .   So it looks like my RPi2 won't be here until Monday now. I was so looking forward to spending the evening testing it, guess I will just have to find something else to occupy my time tonight.
> 
> Cheers!


It could be worse, UPS delivered one of our new SSD nodes to the wrong address last Tuesday and the company is apparently so big they haven't been able to find our server.


----------



## rds100

KuJoe said:


> If @rds100 starts renting out RPi2s I'll probably upgrade my RPi Model B+ I have with him now. *Hint hint!*


Not for now. The 2EUR/month Kidecherie killed the Raspberry Pi market, it's not worth it to invest in new Pis. Also waiting for online.net to announce the prices for their ARM based servers.


----------



## drmike

rds100 said:


> Not for now. The 2EUR/month Kidecherie killed the Raspberry Pi market, it's not worth it to invest in new Pis. Also waiting for online.net to announce the prices for their ARM based servers.


For what it is worth, I still believe there is a market, regardless of price competition from Online or anyone else.  Especially where geographic location is not identical.

I would buy a Pi where someone would bundle a bigger drive with it and especially where new board was offered (quad core).


----------



## rds100

What do you mean by "bigger drive"? USB mechanical drives suck big time, usually the manufacturers put the lowest quality HDDs inside, those that can't pass the quality testing and cannot be sold as standalone SATA HDDs. And the Raspberry Pi doesn't have a SATA port so it is limited to using USB storage.

I'd rather offer an Atom server with big SATA HDD than a Raspberry with big USB HDD.


----------



## drmike

Well the cheapest option would be USB attached whatever.  Other option would be USB flash (meh)... Then there would be network attached storage (not really possible / pleasant on older models - but maybe with new).

Clearly the lack of eSATA or SATA or other real interface is a shortcoming in the Pi design / limiting.

Nonetheless, I'd buy one.


----------



## yomero

drmike said:


> For what it is worth, I still believe there is a market, regardless of price competition from Online or anyone else.  Especially where geographic location is not identical.


Exactly.

I am still paying for one of yours @rds100

And also, I have one of that kidechire stuff, but I guess they don't have any stock actually, and probably won't have in some time.


----------



## kcaj

I have an issue with both my B+ and Model 2 where I occasionally find them locked up. The device doesn't respond to anything, HTTP, SSH and the Ethernet port is lit. It could be a kernel panic but I don't have anything attached to view the output.


----------



## drmike

kcaj said:


> I have an issue with both my B+ and Model 2 where I occasionally find them locked up. The device doesn't respond to anything, HTTP, SSH and the Ethernet port is lit. It could be a kernel panic but I don't have anything attached to view the output.


Checked logs after repowering it?  Is it in case?  Perhaps thermal issue?  I've had same happen with a bad USB power converter.  Tossed that one aside.


----------



## KuJoe

kcaj said:


> I have an issue with both my B+ and Model 2 where I occasionally find them locked up. The device doesn't respond to anything, HTTP, SSH and the Ethernet port is lit. It could be a kernel panic but I don't have anything attached to view the output.


Do a search for sleep mode, there's some flags you can set to prevent your network from going to sleep or you can set a cron job to ping the gateway every minute (this is what I do).

EDIT: Found the link: http://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/questions/1384/how-do-i-disable-suspend-mode/4518#4518


----------



## kcaj

drmike said:


> Checked logs after repowering it?  Is it in case?  Perhaps thermal issue?  I've had same happen with a bad USB power converter.  Tossed that one aside.


It's in a NineOneDesign case. Nothing in the log. When this happens I can feel the heat coming off the CPU.


----------



## drmike

kcaj said:


> It's in a NineOneDesign case. Nothing in the log. When this happens I can feel the heat coming off the CPU.


Try running it uncased or lid off, see if it stays stable then.


----------



## raj

Do you have the Rpi2 overclocked?  On my RPi1B OC to 1Ghz would stop responding after period of idle.  Power cycle would fix it.  At 950Mhz OC, and no change to installed OS, it's been running for days, including long idle periods, without issue.


----------



## stim

My new Pi2 arrives tomorrow. I'm ridiculously excited!

I'm thinking that it might be a good platform to start my own mail server from home. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## stim

stim said:


> My new Pi2 arrives tomorrow. I'm ridiculously excited!
> 
> I'm thinking that it might be a good platform to start my own mail server from home. Has anyone tried this?


I can't find a way to edit my posts. Anyway, it looks like using the pi as a home mailserver is indeed a viable option:

https://samhobbs.co.uk/raspberry-pi-email-server

This is quite a revelation for me. I've always been hesitant to start my own mailserver, even though I've always wanted to.

With the pi I have the perfect testing platform to experiment before I arrive at a robust, portable and clone-able configuration. Then I can finally dump Gmail. Hooray!


----------



## HalfEatenPie

stim said:


> I can't find a way to edit my posts. Anyway, it looks like using the pi as a home mailserver is indeed a viable option:
> 
> https://samhobbs.co.uk/raspberry-pi-email-server
> 
> This is quite a revelation for me. I've always been hesitant to start my own mailserver, even though I've always wanted to.
> 
> With the pi I have the perfect testing platform to experiment before I arrive at a robust, portable and clone-able configuration. Then I can finally dump Gmail. Hooray!


Yes it'd be possible (honestly anything is possible as long as it's compiled for ARM).

I'd suggest though that you contact your ISP (or look through the docs first) before you build a home mail server.  If you're on a residential ISP then more than likely they have something written in there saying you're not allowed to run a mail server on your home connection.


----------



## raj

Note that many mail servers reject mail from dynamic IPs.


----------



## stim

Thanks guys for dimming my enthusiasm!  

(still excited though)

I have a fixed IP at home, just need to look at the terms and conditions.


----------



## MannDude

Well got the Pi rockin' with x2go to connect to a remote desktop. I'm looking for something that has very low power that someday could be ran from solar that would accommodate normal/light browsing. Nothing serious or heavy.

Was surprised how light all this is, really. On the Pi can run Iceweasel and stream music from YouTube and run x2go as well and it doesn't take much resources. On x2go I can run Skype, Icewesael, IceDove, etc as well without issue. HTOP shown for both instances (Pi on top, remote server on bottom)



Blurred stuff out incase I x-post on reddit discussion.



I like it.


----------



## haloelite3

I have been considering about purchasing a raspberry Pi - however I sometimes wonder what I would use it for.

What have people previously used them for?

Thanks


----------



## drmike

MannDude said:


> Well got the Pi rockin' with x2go to connect to a remote desktop. I'm looking for something that has very low power that someday could be ran from solar that would accommodate normal/light browsing. Nothing serious or heavy.
> 
> Was surprised how light all this is, really. On the Pi can run Iceweasel and stream music from YouTube and run x2go as well and it doesn't take much resources. On x2go I can run Skype, Icewesael, IceDove, etc as well without issue. HTOP shown for both instances (Pi on top, remote server on bottom)
> 
> I like it.


So can you you Kill-a-watt test that setup of the Pi 1GB model + the monitor?  Interested in seeing what that pulls total for comparisons.


----------



## Coastercraze

My Pi's sound output has a crackling noise. Any ideas or should I just get an addon sound card?


----------



## HalfEatenPie

MannDude said:


> Well got the Pi rockin' with x2go to connect to a remote desktop. I'm looking for something that has very low power that someday could be ran from solar that would accommodate normal/light browsing. Nothing serious or heavy.
> 
> Was surprised how light all this is, really. On the Pi can run Iceweasel and stream music from YouTube and run x2go as well and it doesn't take much resources. On x2go I can run Skype, Icewesael, IceDove, etc as well without issue. HTOP shown for both instances (Pi on top, remote server on bottom)
> 
> 
> 
> Blurred stuff out incase I x-post on reddit discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> I like it.


Oh snap you got a heatsink for your raspberry pi?

How good is it? is it worth it?


----------



## splitice

Can someone with a RPI2 perform a benchmark for me? Preferably on a lightweight distribution (such as Raspbian w/o Desktop). Its a bit of a nuisance, but I am interested to see the raw performance of the networking chip and how it compares to the RPI 1b. I suspect the problem with the RPI is bus related, not sure if the RPI2 has any fixes there.

Load the following iptables rule:



Code:


iptables -A PREROUTING -t raw -p tcp -m tcp --dport 1111 -j DROP

From the console, execute vnstat the results will appear here (providing we dont entirely kill it). You can probably do this over SSH unless it dies, it will likely just lag. If you can I am also interested in the average usage of the soft irq CPU component, this can be fetched from top (look at the "si" part).


Code:


vnstat -l
[and]
top

From a separate machine execute:


Code:


hping3 <rpi-ip> --flood -S --destport 1111

For those curious the RPI 1b does 26-28K PPS (DROP'ed SYN with a similar rule to the above).


----------



## stim

I did the boring thing and installed a media centre (OSMC, the successor of Raspbmc). I've been  very pleasantly surprised at the performance boost. The Pi1 was a tad too sluggish for this job. Pi2 handles it with aplomb.

The current at the USB ports can be boosted to 1.2A, so it's now possible to plug-in a USB HDD without an external power power source. So it makes for a cute always-on file server. Installed Ruby and it works nicely.

Great upgrade. Loving it so far!


----------



## MannDude

HalfEatenPie said:


> Oh snap you got a heatsink for your raspberry pi?
> 
> 
> How good is it? is it worth it?


Yeah. For $5 I figured I'd give them a whirl. I plan on overclocking the Pi eventually so figured any little bit of help with dissipating whatever heat it may create would be worth it.


----------



## drmike

Coastercraze said:


> My Pi's sound output has a crackling noise. Any ideas or should I just get an addon sound card?


Old Pi model or the current quad core one?


----------



## Coastercraze

drmike said:


> Old Pi model or the current quad core one?


Current model (PI 2)


----------



## trewq

Coastercraze said:


> Current model (PI 2)


Thanks for confirming my suspicious. I don't know how the pi 2 has its aux port setup but the B+ has a video out built into it, making all normal AUX male heads have the wrong pin config resulting in interface.


I just purchased a $3 USB sound card to fix it.


----------



## wlanboy

Got my Raspberry Pi 2 today. Rock-solid as the first edition.



One downside: Now I am not able to switch back to my Raspberry Pi 1.


----------



## MannDude

Nice case. It's interesting to note however that your cable headers are white on yours and mine are black on mine. I wonder if there are any other revisions,


----------



## wlanboy

Just found some really cool cases for the Raspberry Pi 2:

https://shop.pimoroni.com/collections/raspberry-pi/case


----------

